# need help!!!



## brianose5 (May 9, 2011)

i rolled my 08 brute 750 in some water, i flushed the oil, changed oil filter, replaced air filter, new spark plugs, and got the water off the pistons, but it still wont fire up!! Is there anything that i may be missing that would cause it to not fire up?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you getting fire and gas? If not check the rollover sensor.


----------



## brianose5 (May 9, 2011)

Where is the roll over sensor?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianose5 (May 9, 2011)

I seem to be getting fuel but my spark plugs look as if they are not working properly, they will spark but not very well...any ideas?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Of course you checked all the electrical connections everywhere especialy under the seat and to the coils and you dryed out the kill switch because it is not waterproof....or did we..?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Where is the roll over sensor?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Your crankshaft sensor will do that. A littlle black box next to the stator. all this is in the book ch 17-37 electrical. if you damaged the wires going into the side of the motor this will do it must be 2V or more. Roll over sensor is in the back by the tank. .4 to 1.4 I believe. you will need a book. Do you have one, cause membership has it's privileges.


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

:rockn:Good morning guys and Gals; question for anyone? Did you notice any difference in your bike if you installed the following: K&N Filter, DynateK CDI box, and Slip-On exhaust??
Basically a lil' power Kit, Please let me know? Thanks guys, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

BigSac said:


> :rockn:Good morning guys and Gals; question for anyone? Did you notice any difference in your bike if you installed the following: K&N Filter, DynateK CDI box, and Slip-On exhaust??
> Basically a lil' power Kit, Please let me know? Thanks guys, I'd appreciate it.


dyna ing its the best bang for the buck , i would go with uni filter over k&n, an the slip on will help also 
good luck thread jumper 

now back to the op - have you pored oil on top of the pistons to boost the compression , just roll it over with the spark plugs out to pump the execces out, then install plugs an see if it will start, may take a couple of trys an will smoke like h-ll


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

RMax, Sorry bout the the thread jump? Still alil' lost on here...lmao. But thanks for the reply man.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

no problem cuzz, it just jumped out there as i was looking an thinking of the op thread an boom , kind of lost track of what iwas doing .
welcome to the best forum on the net


----------

